# getText()- Wirkung?



## Kovanlik07 (20. Feb 2016)

Schönen Abend Zusammen!

Kann mir jemand hier behilflich sein? 

static void lesen (Bildschirm par1){
     //par1.bereich.setText ("ich will lesen");
     String meineZeile;
     String datei;
     FileReader meinLeseStream;
     BufferedReader meinBuffer;
     datei = par1.text4.getText();

Was stellt dieses getText() da? Also die Wirkung von getText??
get liefert ja ein Wert zurück, aber konkret in diesem Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht die genaue Wirkung


----------



## kneitzel (20. Feb 2016)

par1 ist eine Variable. Dies scheint eine Klasse zu sein, die eine Instanzvariable text4 hat. Dieses text4 ist eine Instanz von einer Klasse, die eine Funktion getText() bereitstellt. Wenn Du wissen willst, was die Funktion macht, dann such raus, von welchem Typ text4 ist und lies dann die Dokumentation.

Und wie immer der Hinweis: Beim entwickeln bitte immer ordentliche Variablennamen nehmen. text4 ist ein anbsolut nichtssagender Name. par1 ist ein nichtssagender Name. datei ist irreführend, da es keine Datei (File) ist, sondern ein String (Also eher ein dateiName).


----------



## Kovanlik07 (21. Feb 2016)

datei ist vom Typ String 
text4 ist vom Typ Textfield

Aber die Wirkung von getText() ist immernoch unklar....


----------



## kneitzel (21. Feb 2016)

Dann schauen wir und doch einfach einmal die Dokumentation von TextField an:
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/awt/TextField.html

Und da sehen wir dann: getText kommt aus TextComponent und die Dokumentation findet sich unter
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/awt/TextComponent.html#getText()
"Returns the text that is presented by this text component. By default, this is an empty string."

Also wissen wir nun, dass dies den Text aus der Komponente zurück gibt. Und der Standardwert ist der leere String.

Edit: Die Seiten mit der Doku bekomme ich immer einfach per Google: "Java class <Name der Klasse>" und dann nehme ich den Link mit der Dokumentation bei Oracle.


----------



## Kovanlik07 (21. Feb 2016)

Ja das steht auch so eins zu eins in Eclipse.
Das Problem ist nur, ich kann die Aussage: gibt den Text aus der Komponenten zurück nicht auf die Anwendung übertragen: datei = par1.text4.getText();

Wie würde ich das hier ausdrücken?

getText() gibt den Text aus dem Textfeld text4 zurück?


----------



## kneitzel (21. Feb 2016)

Ja, der Text aus dem Textfeld text4 wird ausgelesen und in der Variablen datei gespeichert.


----------



## Kovanlik07 (21. Feb 2016)

Ich danke dir


----------

